
The Apocalypse Is Here - squidrings
https://medium.com/prototyping-a-year/the-apocalypse-is-here-49a9eae59771
======
StanDavis
Paywall

~~~
ChrisGranger
Does Outline work for you?

[https://outline.com/GdjnzR](https://outline.com/GdjnzR)

